# Beretta 96 A1 Field Strip Reassembly - Slide frozen open



## bemobo (Apr 25, 2012)

I just bought a 96 A1 simi auto pistol. I field stripped, oiled, and attempted to reassemble. When I put the slide back into the pistol grooves, the slide caught just before closing all the way.

I cannot move the slide either way. The disassembly lever is still in the down position and will not move since the slide is not closed.

Any suggestions?


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Is the gun new or used? I have a 96 and a taurus 92 both are the easy to take down and reassemble. Check to see if the takedown lever is fully engaged, make sure the mag. is out and check to see if the barrel seems to be all in place. I have a dan wesson 1911 that locked up on me and had to tap the slide free.Thats why I ask if its new or not. I will look at mine tonight and see if there is anything else I can think of. good luck Tom


----------



## msuben (Apr 10, 2012)

Remove magazine?


----------

